# Homepage going to Marshall forums



## Rev2010 (Oct 31, 2013)

Lol, anyone else getting this just now? 


Rev.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Oct 31, 2013)

Just happened to me as well.


----------



## talon97 (Oct 31, 2013)

me too


----------



## Hyacinth (Oct 31, 2013)

wtf happened to me too. I thought I might have clicked an add by mistake.


----------

